# If you like high places.....



## gingrove (Apr 5, 2012)

Not derelict but I thought that some of you climbers might enjoy this link - Rather you than me! http://www.liveleak.com/e/07b_1284580365


----------



## Dark Descent (Apr 5, 2012)

rather him than me!


----------



## Munchh (Apr 5, 2012)

This one was posted a while back by Hydealfred and had us all reaching for the sick bag. It disappeared (got pulled) from the web shortly after and I thought we'd never see it again.

Thanks for finding it, I think.


----------

